# Help Needed - sop/ mezzo aria



## Laubie (May 15, 2013)

Hi there!

I am new so hoping I have posted in the correct place... really hoping someone here can help me!

I am currently looking for a dark, dramatic, melancholic and intense aria for either soprano or mezzo that also needs to sound good a capella and is under three minutes long.
I'm stumped! 

This is for a film project that I am helping to work on where the singer provides the only sound (so cannot be accompanied). We have a couple of possibilities for the singer, so the most suitable song will be given to the most suitable singer.

Any ideas of songs would be so so appreciated! And what would also be really helpful is a link to a youtube clip or an audio clip, or anywhere I could get the song from!

Many thanks,
L


----------



## dionisio (Jul 30, 2012)

Under three minutes? And about what?

I was thinkint about _Tristes Apprêts_ from Rameau's Castor et Pollux. It is five minutes long but you can short it by not singing _da capo_.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

_Deh, tu bell'anima_ from Bellini's I Capuleti is dark, dramatic, melancolic and intense and clocks at around 2:50min in most versions. It's also suitably exposed to work a capella.


----------

